# Peter Sagan Wheelie on Alpe d'Huez



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

This guy cracks me up...he's gonna be great to watch over the next decade.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

No-hands wheelie! Effing awesome...


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I love this guy. He really gives his fans a show.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

uh, yeah, he's a really classy guy...

View attachment 284468


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Yea, he's a real "clown" prince of cycling.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

iliveonnitro said:


> uh, yeah, he's a really classy guy...


English is not his first language, he isn't going to know the etiquette of expletives. I see plenty of foreign students at university wearing similar things, they just don't get it.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> English is not his first language, he isn't going to know the etiquette of expletives. I see plenty of foreign students at university wearing similar things, they just don't get it.


I call BS. I speak English and pretty decent German, but I know swear words in French, Italian, Spanish, Arabic. He knows what his shirt says.


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

He is fun to watch, 'bout time in the pro ranks I think.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> English is not his first language, he isn't going to know the etiquette of expletives. I see plenty of foreign students at university wearing similar things, they just don't get it.


Keep thinking that, if it makes you feel better.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

iliveonnitro said:


> uh, yeah, he's a really classy guy...
> 
> View attachment 284468


Who cares?? It's not an etiquette competition or that he's applying to be the King of England. He's a cyclist and he's darn good at entertaining his fans. Plus it's kind of refreshing to watch that over Froome & Porte calmly riding to the top of the mountains.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> English is not his first language, he isn't going to know the etiquette of expletives. I see plenty of foreign students at university wearing similar things, they just don't get it.


The man is probably not stupid, he seems to know some English himself, and he's surrounded by English-speaking people anywhere he goes. Maybe he thinks wearing that shirt is funny, probably because he's still a young guy, and young guys think things like that are actually funny, and, well, are almost universally really stupid.


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

He's entertaining to watch race and the side stories just add to me wanting to tune in.. Same can be said about Jens. Great entertaining personalities despite..


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't wheelie on my road bike at all. 

I dun get it, it's like there's magnets in the ground trying to keep my front down. To go no-handed is pretty nuts.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

iliveonnitro said:


> uh, yeah, he's a really classy guy...
> 
> View attachment 284468


Like I said before, he sleeps on a bed of boobies!


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Did he ever get that Porsche he was promised?

What does he get for the green jersey this year?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

mtnroadie said:


> Did he ever get that Porsche he was promised?
> 
> What does he get for the green jersey this year?


Sean Kellys cow?


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

mtnroadie said:


> Did he ever get that Porsche he was promised?
> 
> What does he get for the green jersey this year?


Lifetime supply of red Bull and vodka


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

That picture of him in the blue shirt is old...not like it was taken yesterday. Besides, who didn't do something ridiculous when they were 18-21?


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

The kid is the best thing to come to cycling in a long time I think. He's young, he will make mistakes people my age see as immaturity. We all did at that age. I think he could be as good as the likes of Sean Kelly, maybe better.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

I, for one, am so moral that I cannot allow myself to be entertained by a cyclist unless they own and operate a home for disadvantaged children or some similar charity and never have used foul language or done anything inappropriate in their entire life.

Mongrels, all of you


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 19, 2008)

He is really entertaining to watch in the road biking arena, I got to see him at the Tour of CA over the last 2 years. 

He is smart enough to go from Mtb'ing to RB'ing as far as $ goes. If he stayed in Mtb'ing, no one would know who is is and his bank account would most likely be much smaller...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Just the other day I caught my 12 year old son making out with a girl ... Sagan is a bad influence on children.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

hell yeah on the wheelie! Look I used to do mtb, loved wheelie and hucking stuff. Then as I moved away from the more relaxed mtb scene and toward the persistently "anal-ytic" scene, I looked down on Sagan's wheelie. But the guy has grown on me, and I have come to realize that I was wrong to be anal like most roadies! 

And did you guys hear the crowd chanting "WHEELIE, WHEELIE, WHEELIE" the whole time as Sagan is making his way up?? How can you fault a guy for giving the crowds what they want to see? He's a crowd favorite.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

He's young, brash and entertaining - kind of like Cav when he first hit the scene - Cav picked up a lot of flak for that as well.
I wasn't wild about pinch-gate, but we all make mistakes - that was one of his.
He brings some light-heartedness to the show - can't fault him for that.


----------

